# motobecane... good brand or bad brand?



## Morisato

Someonne directed me to bikesdirect.com for cheap bikes. I was wondering if the motobecane sprint 2009 was a good bike?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint.htm

I found a built one used locally for cheaper than the price on bikesdirect... at what price would a used version be worth? 1/2 price (500) for being used? Or even less for being a 2009 model? Or is it not worth the money at all? Note that the frame is not carbon, only the seat stay... whatever that is. everything else about the frame is aluminum I believe.

Also... this would be my first bike... and yes... the used bike is my size.


----------



## krisdrum

How do you know the used bike is your size? Did you ride it?

is Fuji a good brand? Most of the Moto stuff is re-branded Fuji from my understanding.

And yes, the rule of thumb is once it leave the showroom, it depreciates by 1/2, unless it is in as new condition and then might fetch closer to 2/3 - 3/4 of original. 1/2 is usually a good starting point, depending on condition.


----------



## Garilia

Morisato said:


> Someonne directed me to bikesdirect.com for cheap bikes. I was wondering if the motobecane sprint 2009 was a good bike?
> 
> https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint.htm
> 
> I found a built one used locally for cheaper than the price on bikesdirect... at what price would a used version be worth? 1/2 price (500) for being used? Or even less for being a 2009 model? Or is it not worth the money at all? Note that the frame is not carbon, *only the seat stay... whatever that is.* everything else about the frame is aluminum I believe.
> 
> Also... this would be my first bike... and yes... the used bike is my size.


I am not one to like buying used bikes. Especially used carbon, but that's just me. I own a 2010 Motobecane Fantom 29 mtb that I purchased through Bikes Direct, and I can say that it is a well made bike. It looks like the bike you are referencing has a carbon fork, as well as carbon seat stays (but you don't know what seat stays are)

Here's a picture of the seat stays:









In the rear triangle of a bike frame, the seat stays connect the seat tube (the tube that connects the seat to the bottom bracket and crankset) to the chain stays. They join together and form the place that holds the rear wheel in place.

The benefit with having carbon in those places is to help reduce road vibration. The problem with used carbon is that you will want to get it inspected by someone who can tell if it's structurally intact. While replacing carbon can be expensive, it's easier to replace the fork than the seat stays if there's an issue. Will the owner allow you to take it to a bike shop for inspection by a good bike mechanic? This mechanic might be able to give you an idea of its value.

If it checks out, and it doesn't look like you'll have to do anything to it, it might be worth $500-600, but if you know that it needs a bit of work (especially if you need to change some parts to dial in the fit a little better) than you might start in the $350-450 range.

These are just my thoughts. And to echo krisdrum, how do you know it will fit you?


----------



## cyclesport45

[QUOTE. I was wondering if the motobecane sprint 2009 was a good bike?

Nothing wrong with Motobecane bikes. Nothing wrong with anyones used bikes. . . usually. 

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Il Dude

For a first bike Moto is a bargain. Had mine for 5yrs now, one crash and thousands of miles. Frame still in almost mint condition. Had to fix a bit with some components, but hey, in 5yrs, who wouldn't. And you can't really blame a "brand" for a compinent issue. Got mine with American Classic wheels and they have stayed true for 5yrs on some rough Nor Cal roads.


----------



## Cyclist69

I have a Motobecane, road bike and the bike is of good quality and trouble free. I'm turning mine into a commuter bike. However, i don't like the word cheap when it comes to my bike, i like reasonably priced better. LOL! Like someone just said...you get what you pay for as Bikes Direct does carry some low end bikes but, if thats your budget, it's still hard to find a better deal. On the other hand, they also carry some very high end bikes. The one you're looking at is a nice one, so i wouldn't worry about it.

I'm a value shopper, so i'm always looking for a good deal however, i still want quality and thats what i have.


----------



## Utah

Love my Motobecane road bike.


----------



## oldjr

Motobecane is just like many other bikes on the market today. It is a frame set with aftermarket parts from various manufacturers attached to suit the intended use of the bike. Having bought an Immortal Pro from BD in February all I can say is that it works for me. I went for a 60 mile ride today and the bike performed flawlessly. It does require some knowledge of bicycle mechanics to set-up and fit a bike from BD but in the end you at least become familiar with your bike and what makes it work. If wrenching is not your thing there is always the LBS.
JR


----------



## johnny dollar

does trek make good bikes?


----------



## Garilia

johnny dollar said:


> does trek make good bikes?


I won't buy a Trek these days, and the first "real" road bikes I bought for the wife and I were a couple of 1985 Trek 300's. If I ever bought a Trek again, it would absolutely NOT be a carbon frame bike.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

BD bikes are a good bang for the buck and a great entry level. Buying a BD bike will introduce you to the world of cycling and let you get your feet wet for not a lot of $$. If, after a few years, you decide on the type of riding you want and know the components/frame choices better, you can upgrade with them or go buy a brand name. 
I've been riding off and on for a number of years and I'm about to buy one. It's an 'entry' level carbon bike but I can't even get close to the setup anywhere else for the money. 
Good luck.


----------



## theo3000

Thinkng about getting a Le Champion Heat w Rival. Expect to see some q's once I can start a new thread.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Please disregard the lack of content in my first 5 posts 

Hello theo3000,
Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our General Cycling Discussion forum. 

Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of the roadbikeREVIEW.com forums now! \

To create new threads in this forum your post count must be 5 or greater.

You currently have 0 posts.


----------



## chas0039

I have two of their bikes, one as a complete bike and one as a frame. There is nothing at all cheap about their frames other than the lack of sophisticated technology and research that goes into the materials and design. The Titanium frame I got from them is excellent. What I have found as I added more sophisticated frames (Ridley, Waterford, Pinarello) is that the ride is different and the handling and feel of the road are better, probably due to a combination of the magic they work by designing materials and geometry and manufacturing techniques in a way that comes from brains and experience.

While the BD frames are good and solid and well made, they will not give you the "feel" of a $3000 frame with a $500 frame. However, they almost sell you the whole bike for less than the cost of the drive train and wheels. This is where they provide such a great deal.


I ride every day all Summer and I have done so for 15 years, and for the 20 years prior, it was weekly. It has taken a long time to come to appreciate the differences and I am sure I am still missing a lot. Most people, I would guess, will not be able to feel the difference, and depending on how much they ride, may never be able to. In the meantime, Moto bikes are a very well priced way to learn.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

I just got a steel bike from BD and it rides great. For my riding, I'll never need to know the difference between their $500 frame and a $2000 frame. The bike they sent me is responsive, rides like silk, and is very comfortable. Outside of aesthetics...some of the steel frames are works of art...I cannot fathom a ride 4 times better. 
The only thing wrong with the bike they sent me is my legs, my lungs, and my genetic ceiling,. :cryin:


----------



## chas0039

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> ...I cannot fathom a ride 4 times better.
> :


And there is the real problem. It reminds me of selling Hasselblad and Leica back in the 1960s. The Nikons and Canons and such were very high quality cameras with excellent optics. The cost just to get the slightly better optics from Germany, and they were better, was 2-3 times as much. No way were they 2-3 times better, it just cost massively more to get the last 10% or so. Seems to be the same for bikes. I would guess that is true for a lot of things that are mechanical. 

If you are one of the unlucky ones who can tell the difference, good luck with the cost because anything less will drive you crazy.


----------



## going for broke

I placed second on my 2011 sprint in my first crit on sunday. Had the fastest lap of the race. 
I'd say it's a decont bike. no problems whatsoever with my bike. About 1000 miles on it thus far.:thumbsup:


----------



## speedwagon

I bought a Motobecane Le Champion TI. It is a very good bike. There are some problems with buying from a company like bikes direct. You can not test ride the bike which is a benefit with LBS and you can not change components at the time of purchase. That said I do like this bike and my only complaints were the quality of the brakes and the comfort of the seat. I read many reviews with comments about the tires, poor quality, etc. This is not the case and the bike was delivered within 4 days of purchase.

I have already put over 600 miles on this bike and it has been flawless and i have not changed the saddle or the brakes. I will probably do it next year so as you can see the two things I complain about are minor. I love the titanium frame and the quality of workmnaship is top notch. I have recommended everyone that is looking for a bike to check out bikesdirect and motobecane,


----------



## fran2537

I replaced a cannondale I bought used and rode for 5 years with MB Le Champion about few years ago. Happy with it but i started my search at the LBS. Went MB largely based upon price, the fact that LBS would assemble and tweak and i knew my geometry.
The other comments on this stream are spot on. It wont turn heads as the latest or greatest but it will be a fun reliable ride.
Did you buy the bike?


----------



## jgrabowmst

I chose a Motobecane as my second road bike, and went with bikes direct on a whim after seeing the discount.

Having had all the experience I needed with my previous, much older bike gave me the confidence to really say, 'I want that bike, so lets do it when my next paycheck arrives.'

I don't regret the decision at all, I ordered the frame that was my size, and I feel like it came with components that were good enough for the time being. I'm a serious rider in that I will put miles and miles on my bike, but I'm not competitive about it just yet, I feel like I have to get a lot stronger than I am before I can go there. I feel like as many people on here seem to say, having the correct frame size is a great place to start, I can always swap out components in the future as needed, or get a second bike later.

I had a small problem in that the handlebars shipped with my bike, and the stem on the bike were not matching size, but BD fixed that right away, and the weather wasn't good for riding anyway, so I didn't lose any time to ride.

I've been riding a 10 speed bike, and tend to go a bit faster, because that's where I'm comfortable, but I would lose steam on hills quickly, which is what made me go for different gearing options, so I could keep my energy, and just slowly work up to the future.

I wouldn't have minded a test ride, but I wouldn't have changed my mind, because I love the bike, how it rides, and it suits me. I just wish seats were a little bit softer, but a gel cover fixed that for me without spending more money.


----------

